# under armour coldgear.



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

after buying a trainer i hate riding it and would rather be outside. i just purchased coldgear tights and and long sleeve turtleneck. both are compression fit. my question is, in say -5 celcius weather do i need to wear clothes over top? i read that as you use your muscles you get warm and stay warm, but i have yet to try. i hate wearing baggy pants on my bike they always get caught.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't worn the tights but I have a UA mock neck like that and I think I would need a little more on with that at that temperature.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i just tried it on and went in the backyard and jogged on the spot for 5 min. i gotta say i was decently warm. my legs were warm, my elbows were cold, chest was warm and forearms were cold. i think maybe a sweater overtop might fix the problem. the wife isnt home for me to get on the bike and do a true test, im watching my children but im assuming arms would stay cold because there not really moving around much like the legs are


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Its trial and error. Even at a given temperature wind, sun and humidity can effect how warm you feel. I think you're ok with just the tights, though. If it gets cooler, try a windbreaker on top and a warm hat.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

you seem to be omitting wind chill factor at 20 mph...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Wind. I ride up to 10F and the only thing that really gets me is the wind. I also use toe warmers. You will find that after about 5 miles you will begin to shed clothes. Then you cant stop or you will get cold.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Riding hard does help, doesn't necessarily keep me out longer though. I find the amount of time it takes me to get chilled to the bone at an easier pace is also about the same amount of time I can keep up the effort enough to stay warmer.

A windblocker layer to me would help the OP out a bit. I feel like I'd need something on my chest and perhaps a little more on my knees and the front of my thighs.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Tights are great, but I only ride >40 degrees F. Shoe covers, Gore Jacket, full fingered gloves, skull cap is my basic gear for the cold.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

You are braver/warmer than me!

In the mid 30's I had on Shorts, Knee warmers, UA cold gear tights over those, Sugoi base layer (thinner than a UA cold gear mock turtle neck, but fleecy on the inside), arm warmers over that, Short Sleeve Jersey, wind vest, full finger PI gloves, toe warmers, wool socks.

I was cold at the beginning, but comfortable after I got going. I was not hot. I didn't take anything off till the 2 hour ride was over. I was working hard (my max much of the time).

I got some new tights this weekend, Cannondale, fleecy on the inside, SUPER comfortable, and a bit warmer than the UA ones. They were on sale at Performance over the holiday weekend. Used them on Sunday in the low 40's and really liked them. It began drizzling on us on the way back, facing into the north wind. I was warm enough, but not hot at all. For that ride I had on a UA cold gear mock turtle neck under a long sleeved jersey, no knee warmers. This was a recovery ride though, not riding hard.

Cycling definately feels colder to me in the same conditions than running. Wind chill + less upper body motion. I can also vent better on the bike if I do get warm so there's no real drawback to dressing warm enough for me.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got an Under Armor compression top, long sleeve turtle neck, and it is my warmest base layer. I don't wear it unless temps are in the low 20s or colder. However, I wear the UA as a base layer under a soft-shell, wind-resistant jacket. By itself, it wouldn't be warm enough.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

I use the UA as base layer on top and UA tights for bottom along with my regular cycling shorts. Top, I zip up with a Gore Jacket.Sometimes I add another layer on top under jacket. Here in NY windchills is my enemy.If not for the wind I dont mind riding 0 degrees. I actually feel better not sweating so much. Now I got this Kinetic trainer, I follow up my ride with a 10 to 20 min cool down.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I've ridden when the wind chill was as low as 16F (-9C) wearing Descente Coldout tights, a merino wool base layer T-neck, Cannondale LE Carbon jacket, balaclava, ski gloves, wool socks and neoprene toe warmers. After about 30 minutes in those conditions my toes will get pretty miserable, but cold toes is something I've suffered with for decades. Hotronic boot heaters allow me to ski in comfort.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The tights over shorts should be fine for the legs. As others said, a wind stopper top over the cold gear should work. Add gloves, a beanie and shoe covers and you are ready to ride.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

A general rule of thumb for cold weather rides- if you aren't shivering for the first couple of miles, you are overdressed. If your comfortable, by the time you warm up, you'll be sweating like a Kansas plow mule by mile number five.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Cycling takes a little warmer, and especially wind breaking, clothing than running because of the speed and wind it generates. I've found that thin light wind proof pants and jacket are a lot more important than insulation, fwiw. But you can only figure it out for yourself.

One thing that always intrigues me is the branding of under layers. Underarmor is good stuff, but such layers are really generic items and you don't need to spend brand name prices to get the function, fit and comfort of just about any generic synthetic under garments.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a UA cold gear compression shirt that is nice, but still need something over it. Iike others said, get a wind proof/resistant jacket. You will love it and it will allow you to dress with less rather than more to keep you warm. I also have some type of UA tights, they have a soft fleece like lining inside that are nice, I'll wear those over bike shorts. Wool socks and toe warmers and I've worn this in 32* weather with windchill in the mid to upper 20* and stayed warm. Also, find a beanie or ear band that fits with helmet and windproof full finger gloves!


----------

